# New to surrogacy!!



## mandy0411 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My name is Mandy and I am new (ish) to the site!!  I did register last year when I was going through IVF but didnt manage to get on very much    I am now posting in here as all my IVF attempts were unsuccessful and my husband Graham and I are now considering   the possibility of doing surrogacy.  We dont know much about this at all  hence why I am on here to try and find out more information.  I just know that all you ladies who are sm's are wonderful wonderful people and I admire you all greatly.  I would be so grateful for any help and advice you can give me on how to go about finding out more and hearing of your experiences!!  

Thank you in advance from a very nervous Mandy


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Hiya Mandy and welcome to the surrogacy side. I'm Danuna, the wannabe straight surrogate and I'm with SurrogacyUK. Have a look at their site:

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/

You can join the public message board as a non-member where you can talk to other Intended Parents and Surrogates; but do read the rules first!

As you probably know, in the UK it is illegal to advertise for or to be a surrogate, even on the internet.

All the best


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

There is also www.surrogacy.org.uk

Danuna - we need to be fair on here !!

T xx


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy & Graham,

First of all welcome to this part of FF, I'm sure you will get loads of support from all the wonderful people on here.   

There are two organisations that you can join in order to gather all the information & advice about surrogacy, they are COTS & SUK. They differ slightly as COTS are more of a match making organisation where IP's give their details & SM's give theirs. SM's are then informed on IP's that match their criteria & away they go fingers crossed & all that. 
With Surrogacy UK (SUK) it's all about friendship first, surrogacy second. They have friendly get together's where IP's & SM's can meet other people for advice & support, which to me seemed like a great place to start. It's lovely to make friends with people that have been through or going through what you are thinking of doing, as nobody understands better than there people who've been there themselves! I personally choose to join SUK simply because it was the best organisation for me, I've met lots of nice friends on their boards & they have supported me through every part of my journey. 

I'm sure whichever organisation you choose they will help you. I wish you both all the best with your own special journey. 

I am a surrogate to be for a lovely couple (Daisydoo from FF & hubby) whom I consider to be great friends of mine, I would be more than happy to chat to you & give you some advice if it would help!

Love
Angelwomb
-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## Daisydoo (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Mandy!!

Its great to see you posting on the site - I know you will get loads of support from FF, and many of us post also on SUKS or COTs...
As IPs to our wonderful surroangel Lee, I will give you and Graham loads of support on your journey..we are all looking fwd to seeing you at the SUKs GT in April 
Speak to you soon

Love Tanya (Daisydoo) & Phil xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy & Graham,
I'm friends with Tanya & Phil and JOhn & Lee and I am on SUK and here at FF, I am currently looking for a surro angel and am more than happy to share my experiences so far with u both
Love
Sam
x


----------



## mandy0411 (Apr 9, 2005)

girls,

Thank you so much for your replies!!  Its just like going through IVF all over again I feel such a novice    Any help you could give me would be appreciated as I am still a it unsure as to what you can and cant ask people!  For instance could I ask somebody to be a sm for me or is that against the boards rules?  I like the idea of making friendships along the way I have made loads of friends on the MBB site that I use and am looking forward to making more on here    I am also coming to the gt in April so am really looking forward to meeting some of you then!!  

 for now Mandy xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

mandy0411 said:


> For instance could I ask somebody to be a sm for me or is that against the boards rules?
> for now Mandy xx


Not only is it against the board rules it is against the law to advertise for a SM.

IF you met someone or had a friend you could ask them but no advertising !!!

You will have fun at the GT - I think I am going as well !!!!

T xx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Mandy, 
It is considered very bad form to ask a surrogate to work with you.
It puts them on the spot, could be very embaressing, and would be very hurtful if they said no.
All you can do is meet as many surros as possible, and get to know them.
You will hopefully click with somebody, who might then offer to work with you.
If you are a member of SUK, you will find that posting on the message boards, and attending Get Togethers are good ways of building relationships, as well as getting support from others in the same boat.
All this can take time though.
We are SUK members, and it took us nearly 3 years to find our surrogate.
We met her at the first Get Together she attended.
Good Luck
EJJB
  x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

hi

i am new to this, any advice would be great. xxxx


----------



## mumtomadkids (Mar 29, 2011)

Hope all goes well for you mumtokids x


----------

